
Copper’s Virus-Killing Powers Were Known Even to the Ancients - magoghm
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/copper-virus-kill-180974655/
======
dpflan
I'd be interested in new age fabrics and clothing that use materials that are
known to have very low virus lifespan times. I don't know enough to make an
knowledgeable comments, but I can envision "smart" clothing that is hygienic
and fashinoable. I see demand for it given the circumstances, but I do not
know how influential clothing would be in reducing transmission.

